# future of xqd format



## RGF (Aug 4, 2017)

Now that Lexar has stopped making flash cards for cameras, is the future of XQD cards in doubt. Yes Sony makes them but is that enough to keep the format alive? Or do you think Sandisk will license the technology to make them? Neither Sandisk or Kingston have not announced any plans to make XQD cards (according to Wikipedia).

Is Sandisk plans to hold out hoping that Nikon will adopt the CFast format? It would be hard for Nikon to change at this point but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2017)

If there is a profit to be had, companies will jump onboard. One of the issues is that flash memory is in short supply, and there are more profitable ways to invest your money. The shortage is supposedly beginning to ease.

As I understand it, large enterprise level companies are switching from mechanical hard drives to SSD's in ever increasing numbers and have gobbled up a big chunk of available high end flash memory product.

Right now, putting expensive memory into a mid level camera might cause many buyers to balk. Canon probably did the right thing by sticking to CF in the 5D MK IV for one more generation.


----------



## RGF (Aug 4, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If there is a profit to be had, companies will jump onboard. One of the issues is that flash memory is in short supply, and there are more profitable ways to invest your money. The shortage is supposedly beginning to ease.
> 
> As I understand it, large enterprise level companies are switching from mechanical hard drives to SSD's in ever increasing numbers and have gobbled up a big chunk of available high end flash memory product.
> 
> Right now, putting expensive memory into a mid level camera might cause many buyers to balk. Canon probably did the right thing by sticking to CF in the 5D MK IV for one more generation.



Price and possibly profit margins are higher on Cfast vs XQD. Letting XQD fail will leave only Cfast which, if I am correct, will lead to increased profits.


----------



## -1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Say hello to two slots for the SD form factor...


----------



## LDS (Aug 4, 2017)

CFA has already announced CFexpress cards - the use the same PCIe/NVMe technology used today in many devices, and is touted as a replacement of XQD as well:

http://www.compactflash.org/assets/docs/cfapress/cfexpress_1_0_press_release_2017417.pdf

They will have the XQD form factor, but will use a PCIe/NVMe connector, bus and specifications, thereby they will be compatible with a large number of devices without much electronics and software between.

Both Canon and Nikon welcomed the new format...


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 4, 2017)

RGF said:


> ... Letting XQD fail will leave only Cfast which, if I am correct, will lead to increased profits.


If you look back each time one format has settled in the market there always was more than one supplier for that format and so the suppliers were canvassing customers either by price, quality or service arguments. 
Problem with XQD vs. CFast vs. CFexpress (when it's available) is that they are still struggle for supremacy and that now one major apologist is out of the market.

Biggest problem for those customers already decided for one format is how to keep up a supply chain.
And - of course - as long as there is only one supplier, that company can dictate the prices. 
But - of course, as well - if there is a market with high profits that one supplier won't stay alone for long.

Good thing for all Canon users, that they are on the side that isn't struggling now.


----------



## RGF (Aug 11, 2017)

it would require that Nikon and / or Canon eat too much crow to switch, so unfortunately we may be stuck with both for a while.


----------



## zim (Aug 11, 2017)

Haven't Nikon got a pretty cool modular system though so changing to another format is possible whatever format wins out?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 11, 2017)

zim said:


> Haven't Nikon got a pretty cool modular system though so changing to another format is possible whatever format wins out?



I did look at prices, Sony 256GB XQD 400 MB/sec sells for $339

Lexar 256GB 540 MB/sec CFast 3600X is $699.

So, price wise, a 20% slower XQD card goes for less than half the price. The smaller capacities of XQD seem to be quite affordable.


----------



## Talys (Aug 11, 2017)

RGF said:


> Yes Sony makes them but is that enough to keep the format alive?



If history has taught us anything, it is that Sony is perfectly happy to charge a huge premium on this kind of product. I have no idea what the licensing fees are; I suppose, if there is enough margin and demand, there's always Patriot, Adata, Kingston, etc.


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Aug 24, 2017)

The format has no future since it's been replaced by CFExpress, which is basically XQD 3.0. AFAIK, the cards work with existing XQD devices, so there's nothing to worry about. As for CFast, that too is dead and replaced by CFExpress, though cards will continue to be offered for some time, to support older devices that are still perfectly useful and not at EOL. SanDisk actually makes the cards for Sony - all the flash products Sony sells are made by them - and they will make the next-gen cards as well.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 24, 2017)

LookingThroughMyLens81 said:


> The format has no future since it's been replaced by CFExpress, which is basically XQD 3.0. AFAIK, the cards work with existing XQD devices, so there's nothing to worry about. As for CFast, that too is dead and replaced by CFExpress, though cards will continue to be offered for some time, to support older devices that are still perfectly useful and not at EOL. SanDisk actually makes the cards for Sony - all the flash products Sony sells are made by them - and they will make the next-gen cards as well.




You mean like CFast has been ******* since 2010? 
Do you have any rock solid lead to this information?


----------

